# does anyone  own/know anything about "walton grinders"



## cal1956 (Jul 18, 2022)

as some of  you know i am in the market for a new grinder and am looking at waltons grinders , until a few days ago i had never even heard of waltons , but they do have what  looks  like  some good grinders , anyone have any real life experence with them


----------



## Dabutcher (Sep 2, 2022)

Im not sure if you bought a grinder yet , what size were you looking at . I dont have one from them but I have worked around meat equipment being a meat cutter .


----------



## tbern (Sep 2, 2022)

Believe he bought a Walton #12 a little over a month ago. Cal hasn't been on here for awhile now.


----------



## Dabutcher (Sep 2, 2022)

tbern said:


> Believe he bought a Walton #12 a little over a month ago. Cal hasn't been on here for awhile now.


The look to be pretty good , I think he made a good choie


----------

